# Bootsanglertreffen in Grossenbrode



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2004)

Wir freuen uns, dass eineige unserer "alten" und auch "neue" Partner das Treffen der Anglerboardbootsangler jetzt am Wochenende in Grossenbrode unterstützen.

Shimano: 
Shimano stellt den Boardies am Treffen 2 Ruten für die Verlosung zur Verfügung: BeastMaster IG 240-150. Das sind 2,40 Meter lange Inner-Guide Ruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von 150gr. Echte Qualität.
Shimano 

Anglers TopShop: 
Auch Holger lässt sich wieder nicht lumpen und stellt für die Verlosung 10 mal 50 Rabattpunkte (1 Punkt hat den Wert eines Euros) zur Verfügung
Ausserdem gíbts einen Satz Schleppblinker von Falkfish (5 Stück, Modell "Big Catch")für die Verlosung. Dazu noch ein paar Perlmutt - Schleppblinker 
(auch im Anglers TopShop erhältlich)
Anglers TopShop 

BTC - Grossenbrode: 
Michael Otto, der Sohn, wird am Freitag vor Ort sein und den Boardies helfen, 
wo Hilfe nötig ist, Wolfgang Otto, der Vater ist Samstag und Sonntag
der Ansprechpartner vor Ort. Ausserdem wird der BTC - Grossenbrode neuer 
Partner vom Anglerboard. 
BTC - Grossenbrode 

Das Anglerboard stellt 10 Aufnäher zur Verlosung bereit.

Herzlichen Dank an die Partner für die Unterstützung im Namen der Boardies.

Hier gehts zum "Ursprungsthread"


----------

